# Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?



## mikesch0808 (25. November 2007)

Hey Leute,
ich war gestern am Forellenteich und morgens fingen die Fische ordentlich an zu beißen ; zumindest bei dem neben mir^^.
Ich hatte Schlepperkugel dran und er Sibirolin.
Er hat knapp über Grung geschleppt genauso wie ich und er hat den gleichen Köder benutzt, aber er hat gefangen ....
Warum? Schicksaal oder ist das Sibirolin-Angeln einach erfolgreicher ?
MfG Mike


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Ich finde nen Spiro einfach unauffälliger, weil er nicht son Roter/Oranger dicker Ball auf oder unter der Wasseroberfläche ist!


----------



## trout-spezi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

was isn ne schlepperkugel? ne wasserkugel?
also mitm sbiro kommste schön weit raus und kannst
verschiedene wassertiefen abschleppen. ausserdem setzt der sbiro beim biss und auch beim abzug dem fisch keinen wiederstnad entgegen.
ich persönlich würde nie mit einer wasserkugel schleppen, viel zu klotzig!
was hattet ihr denn für köder?

mfg


----------



## Rheinangler94 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Spirolino nicht Sibirolino


----------



## Master_Bown (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Wie erfolgt die Bisserkennung? Durch sensible Spitze oder rucken? Lasst ihr den Fisch kurz Zeit oder setzt ihr den Anhieb sofort?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Kommt immer auf den Fisch an nech, aber ich hau meist sofort an


----------



## crazyFish (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Die Wasserkugel dürfte über den Boden vielzuviel Radau machen im Vergleich zu dem Sbiro. War die Wasserkugel freilaufend montiert


----------



## Jens0883 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Es kommt nicht auf den Fisch an, sondern auf den Köder! Mit PB und natürlichen Köder(Made etc.) lässt du am besten der Forelle ein bisschen Zeit. Wenn du aber mit Kunstködern schleppst, sollte der Anhieb sofort erfolgen.
Zum schleppen mit Naturködern: Du hälst die Rute im 90 Grad Winkel zum Wasser. Wenn du einen Biss hast, bewegst du die Rute Richtung Köder und öffnest den Bügel. Wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt, schliesst du den Bügel und seztzt den Anhieb.
Gruss Jens


----------



## crazyFish (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Um die Quote zu verbessern kann man mit etwas Übung den Teig auf so kneten dass die Hakenspitze minimal heraus schaut. So hat man mehr Chancen wenn man zu früh anschlägt.


----------



## MrTom (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*



Rheinangler94 schrieb:


> Spirolino nicht Sibirolino


Fast:q
mfg Thomas


----------



## Master_Bown (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht auf den Fisch an, sondern auf den Köder! Mit PB und natürlichen Köder(Made etc.) lässt du am besten der Forelle ein bisschen Zeit. Wenn du aber mit Kunstködern schleppst, sollte der Anhieb sofort erfolgen.
> Zum schleppen mit Naturködern: Du hälst die Rute im 90 Grad Winkel zum Wasser. Wenn du einen Biss hast, bewegst du die Rute Richtung Köder und öffnest den Bügel. Wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt, schliesst du den Bügel und seztzt den Anhieb.
> Gruss Jens



Danke für die Info


----------



## mikesch0808 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

was hattet ihr denn für köder?

mfg[/quote]

Ich hab alle möglich Farben von Teig benutzt von hell bis dunkel und hinterher habe ich auch die ganze Farbpalette an kleinen Gummifischen und Twistern benutzt.

War die Wasserkugel freilaufend montiert?
Nein war sie nicht.


 mfg Mike


----------



## RickyMike (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ist es nicht so, das der Spiro unter Wasser, durch die Verdrängung, ein Signal aussendet, was für die Fische einen zusätzlichen Reiz darstellt. Die Wasserkugel an der Oberfläche, macht das nicht.


----------



## RickyMike (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Zu dem Teig, von Vorteil ist es, wenn man den Teig wie einen Löffel formt. Dadurch spielt er im Wasser, wenn du schleppst und löst einen zusätzlichen Reiz durch die Bewegung aus.


----------



## RickyMike (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, Schicksal Ja, passiert mir auch immer mal wieder. Neben dir der fängt und du kuckst in die Röhre. Was noch sehr wichtig ist. Achte darauf was du vor dem Ködern an den Händen hattest. Fische stehen nicht auf After Shave. Ich wasche mich am Angeltag (vorher), nur mit klaren Wasser. Am Wasser angekommen, nehme ich eine Handvoll Schlamm vom Ufer und wasche mir damit die Hände.


----------



## crazyFish (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

@mikesch0808
Das mit der Montage der Wasserkugel könnte ein Grund sein. Wenn die Forelle den Köder nimmt merkt sie sofort das ganze Gewicht der Wasserkugel. Bei dem Sbiro ist es ja so dass die Schnur einfach durchgleitet und der Fisch in so kaum bemerkt.

Also entweder auf Sbiro umsteigen oder beim nächstenmal die Wasserkugel als Durchlaufmontage aufziehen ich hoffe dass hilft dir dann.

@RickyMike
dass ein Sbiro eine Lockwirkung hat habe ich noch nie gehört. Es ist mehr der Gegenteil der Fall darum soll man beim Sbirofischen ja auch Vorfach um 150 oder mehr nehmen.


----------



## RickyMike (29. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Wenn ein Spiro durch das Wasser gezogen wird, hat er eine Verdrängung, das ist Fakt. Ein flüchtenter Fisch gleitet auch durch das Wasser und hat eine Verdrängung, die ein Raubfisch mit Seitenlinie im Wasser fühlt. Da ein Spiro und ein Fisch unterschiedlich sich im Wasser verhalten, aber beide, durch die Fluchtbewegung, eine für einen Raubfisch spürbare Verdrängung im Wasser hinterlassen, wird der Fisch gereitzt. Da bei dem Spiro ein unatürliches Verhalten vorliegt, wird der Fische maximal Aufmerksam gemacht. Ähnlich wie bei einigen Blinkern zusätzlich Perlen dran sind, die Unterwasser klappern. Der nachgeschaltete Köder soll dann den Fisch zum beissen verleiten.
So stelle ich mir das vor.
Hört sich doch ganz gut an.
Ist aber evtl. völliger Schwachsinn. Deshalb meine Frage, sind meine Schlußfolgerungen aberwitzig oder machen sie Sinn.
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## crazyFish (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Nun es ist aber bei einem Blinker nicht seine Verdrängung oder sein Bewegen von Punkt A nach Punkt B was einen Raubfisch reizt. Sondern der Blinker hat ja ein Spiel durch welches Vibrationen entstehen und diese imitieren eine Beute entweder eine schnell flüchtende oder eine langsam taumelnde Beute.

Einfach nur ein Stück Plastik durchs Wasser ziehen lässt da glaube ich die Fische ehr kalt.

Also stelle ich folgende Behauptungen in den Raum:
1. Ein Sbiro dient dazu einen kleinen Köder weit auszuwerfen.
2. Ein Sbiro dient dazu gezielt bestimmte Wassertiefen abzufischen.
3. Ein Sbiro hat den Vorteil relativ unauffällig zu sein. &
4. Ein Sbiro ist kein Lockimpuls für einen Fisch sondern ehr das Gegenteil.


Feedback erwünscht


----------



## RickyMike (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

1 - 3, Okay, aber egal was du Unterwasser bewegst, stellt für Fische einen Reiz dar. Wie gesagt, vielleicht lieg ich falsch. Gibt es noch mehr Meinungen dazu ???


----------



## fliafi (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

*Sbirolinofischen*

*Woher kommt Sbirolino („Sbiro“) fischen:*

Das Wort sbirolino sowie die Art zu fischen kommt aus Italien. Sbirolino heißt soviel wie „Probeller“. Das kommt durch die L-förmig angebrachten Köder die sich sehr schnell im Wasser drehen. Aber dazu später.

Ursprünglich wurde diese Methode für künstlich besetzte Forellenseen entwickelt. Heute gibt es kaum noch Gewässer wo man nicht “Sbiro“ fischen kann.

Das Sbirolinofischen ist kein Posenfischen wie manchmal irrtümlich geglaubt wird. Das Sbirolino dient lediglich als Gewicht. Posenfischen wird es erst wenn ich z.B. mit Pilotkugeln als Pose arbeite (s. Pilotkugeln) In erster Linie ist Sbirofischen eine aktive Angelart. Ich werfe aus und hole langsam ein. 

*Welche Fischarten werden mit Sbiro gefangen:*

Forellen, Saiblinge, Barsche, Hecht, Zander, Schleien, Meerforellen, Makrelen, Hornhecht usw. Also Ihr seht, es gibt fast keinen Fisch den ich nicht mit Sbiro fangen könnte. Zumindest in unseren Regionen.

*Wo liegen die Vorteile beim Sbirofischen:*

Fischen auf weite Distanz. Es werden Weiten bis über 100 m damit geworfen. Hab schon mal gelesen von über 150 m. Obs stimmt? Ich habs ehrlich gesagt noch nicht geschafft. Aber 100 m sind schon drin. Interessant wird Sbirofischen immer dann, wenn man sehr leichte und kleine Köder (Fliegen, Mepps, kl. Twister, Maden...) weit hinaustransportieren muß.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die sehr einfache Montage. Dazu aber später.

Gewässer in allen Tiefen durchsuchen. Mit sinkenden Sbiros lassen sich Fische gut finden.

Vielseitige Köderwahl (s. Köder). Es gibt fast nichts was man nicht hinhängen könnte. Vom Forellenteig über Fliegen bis Blinker ist alles möglich. 

*Ausrüstung:*

Rute: Länge: zwischen 3,50 m und 5,00 m, Aktion: parabolisch um die Köder gefühlvoll zu führen und für einen sanften Drill, Spitze: für die manchmal etwas schwierigere Bißerkennung ist eine weiche Spitze erforderlich., Wurfgewicht: 1g – 50 g. 
Auf dem Markt gibt es schon sehr gute Ruten in der Preisklasse um 150,- € die all diese Eigenschaften besitzen.

Rolle: Diese ist wie beim normalen Angeln abhängig vom Zielfisch, vom Gewicht des Sbiros und vor allem welche Schnur ich verwende. Z.B.: Bei Forellen, 0,16 – 0,18 er Monofile mit max. 15 g Sbiro, hier reicht eine kleine Stationärrolle. Bei einer Hechtmontage natürlich dem entsprechend größer. Da ich mit Sbiros ca. 100 m werfen kann, ergibt sich schon das Fassungsvermögen der Rolle. Also 150 m solltens dann schon sein.

Schnur: Ob ich nun eine geflochtene oder monofile nehme ist erstmal nebensächlich. Beides ist möglich! Ich persönlich bevorzuge monofile Schnüre. Auf die Vor- und Nachteile einzugehen würde hier aber zu weit führen. Wichtig ist, dass Schnur und Wurfgewicht zusammen passen. Nur zur Veranschaulichung: Würd ich an eine 0,16 er monofile einen 40 g Sbiro hinhängen würde der zwar weit fliegen aber irgendwann ohne Schnur weils dann knallt!
In der Regel verwendet man 0,16 – 0,25 er monofile Schnüre oder 0,06 – 0,15 er geflochtene je nach Größe des zu erwartenden Fisches und der Gewässerbeschaffenheit. 

Sbirolino: Dies sind eiförmige, meist transparente oder matte Kunststoffkörper mit einem Schnurdurchlaufröhrchen. Es gibt sie schwimmend und sinkend. Ich möcht es vorerst mal bei diesen beiden Begriffen belassen (bei sinkend gibt es noch differenziertere Einteilungen: halbsinkend, langsam sinkend . . .). Sbirolinos sind keine Posen!!!
Wenn man Sbirolinos kauft stehen häufig zwei Gewichtsangaben drauf. Dabei bedeutet die erste immer das Wurfgewicht und die zweite das Gewicht unter Wasser. Unter Wasser hat der Sbirolino nur noch 1/5-tel seines Gewichts! Bei klarem Wasser möglichst durchsichtige Sbiros verwenden.
Weiter gibt es im Fachhandel noch viele Sbiroarten wie Rugby (ohne Schnurführungsröhrchen), Saltarellos (kleine Bleie mit Plastikröhrchen), Schleppblei (leicht gebogenes Blei) usw. In einem guten Fachgeschäft ist bestimmt jemand der einen über die Vielfalt beraten kann!

Dreifachwirbel: Aufgrund der weiten Würfe und der Rotation der Köder im Wasser ist dieses Utensil unbedingt erforderlich! Ohne ihn würde es durch das ständige werfen und einholen des Köders unweigerlich zu Schnurverdrallungen kommen.

Vorfach: Länge: 1,50m-3,00m. Beim Schleppen, beim Einsatz von Rugbys oder in tieferen Gewässern: 0,60m-1,20m. Auch hier gilt die Regel: Vorfachstärke kleiner als Schnurstärke!
Wie beim Fiegenfischen verwend ich hier auch gerne FluorcarbonVorfächer.

Köder: Dieses Thema wäre beim Sbirofischen ein eigenes Buch. Ich möchte hier nur auf ein paar Köder eingehen. Teig, Maden , Spaghettis ... immer L-förmig am Haken anbringen. Durch deren Rotation wird ein zusätzlicher Reiz auf die Fische ausgeübt und der Fangerfolg erhöht. Nachstehend weitere mögliche Köder:
Bienenmaden, Würmer, Twister, Gummifische, Blinker, Mepps, Wobbler, Streamer, Fliegen (Trocken, Nass, Nymphen), Fischstreifen, Lachseier, Weichgummiwürmer, Marshmellows usw. 

*Weitere praktische Utensilien:*

Einfädler: Bei nasser Schnur und vor allem bei geflochtenen Schnüren kann das Einfädeln eine nervenaufreibende Sache werden. Dazu gibt es im Handel spezielle Sbiro-Einfädler. Diese kosten nicht die Welt.

Pilotkugeln: Wie schon erwähnt sind Sbirolinos keine Posen. Will man seinen Köder trotzdem im Auge behalten hilft eine so genannte Pilotkugel. Das ist eine kleine Styroporkugel in Signalfarbe die einfach auf das Vorfach geschoben wird. Verwendet man sie sollte das Vorfach um einiges länger sein (bis zu 3 m)!

Montage:

Als erstes wird der Sbirolino mit dem Gewicht nach vorne (also Richtung Köder) und dem Schnurlaufröhrchen nach hinten (Richtung Rutenspitze) auf die Hauptschnur gefädelt (ohne Schnurstopper, Perlen oder Sonstiges!). Der Sbiro muß frei auf der Hauptschnur laufen.

Dann erst folgt eine Gummiperle die den Knoten schützt.

Anschließend wird ein Dreifachwirbel (ich wiederhole nochmal: wichtig gegen Schnurverdrallung!) mit Karabiner mit dem üblichen Knoten (Klammer-, Clinch- oder Grinnerknoten) montiert.

Als nächstes wird das Vorfach (1,50 m – 2,00 m) mit Schlaufe in den Karabiner eingehängt und zum Schluß der Köder montiert. Am besten probiert man das Laufverhalten des Köders erst am Ufer aus. Gerade bei Teigen kann man sehr viel mit der Form des Köders spielen. 

Zugprobe nicht vergessen!!!

*Auswerfen:*

Vorsicht!!! Wenn man das erste mal mit Sbiros wirft erschrickt man über seine neu erworbene Wurfweite. Also langsam anfangen, vor allem wenn am anderen Ufer Bäume sind!!!

Geht man an die Grenze, Schnur / Gewicht (z.B. 0,16 er / 15 g Sbiro) ran, ist es enorm wichtig, beim Wurf mit der Rute leicht mitzugehen. Also keinen ruckartigen Wurf! Sonst knallts! Nähert sich der Köder dem Wasser, wird der Wurf sanft abgebremst.

*Führung:*

Wasseroberfläche und schwimmender Sbiro: Hier reicht es, den Köder (z.B. Trockenfliege) auszuwerfen, die Schnur leicht zu spannen und den Köder liegen zu lassen. Man kann ab und zu mit der Rute einen kleinen Ruck machen um Bewegung (Ringe) in den Köder zu bringen.

Mittelwasser und sinkender Sbiro: Der Köder wird langsam (Zeitlupentempo, manchmal muß man sich direkt dazu zwingen) eingeholt. Die Lauftiefe richtet sich nach der Einholgeschwindigkeit (D.h. schnell einholen = flache Führung, langsam einholen = tiefe Führung). Zählt man nun die Sekunden zischen dem Auftreffen des Köders auf dem Wasser und dem ersten Biß weiß ich ungefähr in welcher Tiefe die Fische stehen und kann mich daran orientieren.

Am Grund: Hier kann ich genauso verfahren wie beim Karpfen angeln mit Grundmontage. Im Prinzip ist es auch nichts anderes. Auswerfen, absinken lassen und warten.

Verschiedene Köderführungen: Ich kann immer wieder die Richtung beim Einholen ändern. Rute leicht anheben und wieder senken, das gleiche passiert dann mit dem Köder. Kurze, ruckartige Bewegungen mit der Rute ausführen.
Bei der Köderführung leg ich ganz gern, ähnlich wie beim Fliegenfischen, den Zeigefinger an die Rute. 

*Biß, Anhieb und Drill:*

Über die Rutenspitze oder an der Schnur ist der Biß ganz gut zu erkennen. Er muß sehr schnell mit einem kurzen aber kräftigen Anschlag quittiert werden. Der Drill ist ähnlich wie bei anderen Angelarten nur durch die weiche Rutenspitze vielleicht etwas feinfühliger. 

Jetzt hoff ich, dass ich den einen oder anderen im Forum fürs Sbirofischen begeistern konnte.
Es ist eine schöne Angelart bei der man ähnlich wie beim Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen mit wenig Ausrüstung viel erreichen kann. 

Hab mittlerweilen einen Foto-Bericht geschrieben übers Sbirofischen.

*Also viel Spass beim Sbirofischen!*​


----------



## RickyMike (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Danke, das war sehr gut und ausführlich.#r|good:


----------



## fliafi (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Gern geschehn!

Wenn noch Fragen sind einfach loslegen. Freu mich wenn ich helfen kann.


----------



## dramone (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

@fliafi

SUPER post! #v


----------



## RickyMike (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*



fliafi schrieb:


> Gern geschehn!
> 
> Wenn noch Fragen sind einfach loslegen. Freu mich wenn ich helfen kann.


Also ein Frage hätte ich noch, war dat nun alles Schwachsinn was ich weiter oben gepostet habe, oder ist da was dran, bezogen auf Verdängung im Wasser und Seitenlinie vom Fisch.


----------



## fliafi (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Hallo Mike,



RickyMike schrieb:


> Also ein Frage hätte ich noch, war dat nun alles Schwachsinn was ich weiter oben gepostet habe, oder ist da was dran, bezogen auf Verdängung im Wasser und Seitenlinie vom Fisch.



es ist niemals Schwachsinn wenn man sich über irgendwas Gedanken macht. 

Was Deine "Verdrängungstheorie" betrifft hast Du zum Teil Recht. Ich habe in Österreich an einem Weiher die Möglichkeit von einem Steg aus der bis in die Mitte des Sees reicht zu fischen. Der See ist Glasklar, du siehst bis zum Boden und kannst auch die Fische bei der Führung Deines Köders sehr gut beobachten. Je nach Größe des Sbiros oder Art des Einholens (schnell, langsam, ruckartig usw.) flüchten die Fische oder kommen aus 5 m Entfernung näher. Es ist manchmal sogar ganz lustig zu beobachten. Sie schwimmen einige Meter am Sbiro vorbei als ob sie in gar nicht bemerkt hätten und wenn Du dann einen kleinen Ruck machst drehen sie sich um und verfolgen den Köder.

Vielleicht hast Du bei Dir irgendwo die Möglichkeit dies zu Beobachten. Man lernt sehr viel dabei. Auf alle Fälle reagieren die Fische auf den Sbiro auch mit Hilfe ihrer sehr gut ausgebildeten Seitenlinie mit der sie Druckwellen von einer, ein paar Milimeter großen Fliege genauso spüren und auseinanderhalten können wie die eines Sbiros.

Hoffe ich hab ein paar Zweifel ausräumen können.


----------



## RickyMike (30. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist der Vorteil beim Sibirolin-Angeln?*

Bei mir schon, bin auch froh, das mein Bauchgefühl mich nicht ganz betrogen hat. 

Ps: Mein Bauch ist halt schon sehr groß !!


----------

